
Franklin Wise Jumped Off a San Francisco Skyscraper on Sept First - andrewfromx
Tragic story for the LA tech community. :( Franklin Wise, a 39-year-old software engineer and entrepreneur who started Krave-n in Santa Monica, founder of Silicon Beach Technology Group, and a fantastic Latin dancer with attractive women hanging on him, jumped off a San Francisco skyscraper on Thursday, just after moving out of his apartment to return to a new job in LA.
======
MsDayPlanner
I was so sad to hear this. I have known Franklin since he was a young boy and
am a good friend of his Mother who is suffering from this tragic loss.
Services for Franklin will be held next Friday at San Fernando Mission
Cemetery. 11150 Sepulveda Blvd, Mission Hills, CA 91345 · (818) 361-6364. No
one ever knows the suffering of another but when it takes a tragic turn like
this it makes us all realize and appreciate the life and love of those close
to us. RIP Franklin.

